# Where can I buy Boutwell Bamboo Poles around Mobile,AL



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

southern Bama has some old ones at least they look like there old and kinda skinny, now Bronson's Net shop has some nice new ones that are thicker like I want but they want $30 Bucks for one ( seems a little high ) just curious if any one knows of any other places around the Mobile, AL area thanks


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Cambell's hardware.in robertsdale has them.


----------



## Night Shift (Nov 5, 2012)

Bluewater ships store in Foley.


----------



## countryjwh (Nov 20, 2007)

Get with Blinky to but you some and make your own. We got some right by house. That's what we did.


----------

